
John Titor Time Traveler from 2036 November 2000 - tux
http://readtext.org/conspiracy/john-titor-november-2000/
======
Ezhik
There's this visual novel called Steins;Gate that makes use of this story a
bit. I didn't know that this was a separate thing, so imagine my surprise when
I looked up "John Titor", and found all these pages.

------
prolways
> A world war in 2015 killed nearly three billion people.

Too bad we already severed.

